# Exercise and Nutrition last 3 months of pregnancy



## Ellesan (Feb 17, 2016)

So my Tinkerbell is coming up on her 8th month and I'm wondering what I need to change if anything. I know the last 3 months are when they do the most growing. She's in a stall so I try to walk her at least 20-30 minutes every day, plus turn her out for a bit with my other horse (but all the snow is melting here and it's a mud/manure soupy mess so that hasn't happened this week). She's on grass hay and just a little alfalfa, and 1 cup 1-2x's a day safe choice grain with a probiotic that my vet said was fine. And some carrot pieces occasionally






Does this sound ok to continue or should I change something? Anything else important these last 3 months that I'm missing or need to think about? Things to stay away from?

Thanks!


----------



## Lepeppylass (Feb 17, 2016)

Stay away from fescue grass hay! I'd review my feed and exercise plans with the vet, it sounds like she'll have more turnout time as the ground dries out? Its a muddy mess here too!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks, how do I know what fescue grass hay looks like?? I will ask the barn manager what hay he gets. Is it a common hay? Yes, she will get more turn out when it's dry. The mud is disgusting!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 17, 2016)

Fescue hay is quite common in some areas. If the barn manager has other pregnant mares in his care, he should know about the problems with pregnancy and fescue.


----------



##  (Feb 17, 2016)

And during these last few months, you can start her on a Mare/Foal feed, which will have a higher protein level than a regular feed, and will help keep her in good condition, and help baby develop.

Exercise is very important for her, as she's getting ready to do a very hard job, and horses that are allowed to exercise, seem to do very well. So, if you can, increase her walking time and her turn-out time. In her last month, she'll need some space to do some rolling as she repositions that little one, so exercise is important.

I hope you will join us on the Mare/Foal forum here on Lil Beginnings. If you'd like me to move your thread over to that forum, just ask, and I'll get it moved for you. There's lots of good information there, and many "Aunties" who will happily wait and "watch" with you as you move through this last trimester.

~~Diane at Castle Rock


----------



## Mona (Feb 17, 2016)

Diane, I moved this post from the Mare Stare Forum to the main Forum because there are many nutrition experts that frequent the main forum that may not necessarily frequent the Mare Stare one. She will get much more exposure on the main forum for a nutrition type question.


----------



## amysue (Feb 18, 2016)

I am so excited for you, as foals are so much fun. You have already gotten some great advice here. As for Fescue, there are many varieties of it, many are the types used in sod and lawn grass, if you google it, you can get an idea of what it looks like. It varies from region so you should ask the barn manager about it and look out for it when walking/grazing her (although there isn't much green grass out there this time of year). As for her food intake, pregnant minis should consume approx. 3% of their weight daily and 1.5% of that total should be roughage (hay/grass). Now this is just a guideline, every horse is different and you need to do what works for you and your mare. You adjust her diet/exercise according to her individual needs and regimine. For the first part of the pregnancy, keeping her on the normal routine was perfectly fine, and now in the last few months, her nutritional needs are going to become more demanding as the foal develops. As others have suggested, she needs calcium and phosphorus to ensure the foal's bone and cartilage develop properly, she also needs enough copper and ammino acids for tissue development. Diane had an excellent suggestion of using a specific mare and foal feed or adding a supplement such as Mare plus to ensure she is getting all she needs. If you go the supplement route, then you do not have to switch her grain as some horses do not handle feed changes well (even gradually) and Safechoice is a fine feed for a broodmare. To get an accurate idea of her intake need, first calculate her weight. There are a few different formulas out there but this one seems to be the most accurate for minis in ny opinion, as I have had weight tapes off by as much as 30 pounds! If you have access to a scale that would be awesome, but that is not always an option. Her weight in pounds = (9.36× measurement of all the way around her girth in inches) +(5× her length chest to tail in inches) -348.5. Once you get an accurate weight you can figure out what 3% of that is and feed accordingly. I personally feed Purina omolene 300, the mare and foal grain. Safechoice is good too, many of my boarders feed it. For most of my broodmares, I increase their ration from 8 to 10 oz. each to 12 to 14 oz. each 2x day plus a flake of hay 3x day in the 8th month of pregnancy. We adjust this individually for each mare, but this is a rough idea. Two of mine are fatties so they get no grain, just supplement and hay. My mares live outside 24/7 when the weather permits and if it is too wet/icy/muddy for turnout, I lunge each one 10 minutes in the round pen every day. On the days that I have working students, they go for a 30min walk or drive around the corn field behind the barn. Your mare will definitely benefit from more time out, but I realize that is difficult when you board and when the weather doesn't cooperate. Do what you can and what works for you. Please keep everyone posted on her progress and share lots of photos, everyone loves photos. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 18, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> And during these last few months, you can start her on a Mare/Foal feed, which will have a higher protein level than a regular feed, and will help keep her in good condition, and help baby develop.
> 
> Exercise is very important for her, as she's getting ready to do a very hard job, and horses that are allowed to exercise, seem to do very well. So, if you can, increase her walking time and her turn-out time. In her last month, she'll need some space to do some rolling as she repositions that little one, so exercise is important.
> 
> ...


Thanks Diane! Yes I was going to switch from regular safechoice to safechoice mare/foal when this bag runs out. She will get a lot more exercise as the weather gets better. In Spring/ summer/fall she's out for much longer and I do longer walks with her. I have also been lunging her in the arena a few times a week and take her to the arena to roll almost everyday. We've been walking in there when the weather is bad too.

I was confused because I thought I DID post this in the mare/foal forum!!



Now I see it was moved.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 18, 2016)

amysue said:


> I am so excited for you, as foals are so much fun. You have already gotten some great advice here. As for Fescue, there are many varieties of it, many are the types used in sod and lawn grass, if you google it, you can get an idea of what it looks like. It varies from region so you should ask the barn manager about it and look out for it when walking/grazing her (although there isn't much green grass out there this time of year). As for her food intake, pregnant minis should consume approx. 3% of their weight daily and 1.5% of that total should be roughage (hay/grass). Now this is just a guideline, every horse is different and you need to do what works for you and your mare. You adjust her diet/exercise according to her individual needs and regimine. For the first part of the pregnancy, keeping her on the normal routine was perfectly fine, and now in the last few months, her nutritional needs are going to become more demanding as the foal develops. As others have suggested, she needs calcium and phosphorus to ensure the foal's bone and cartilage develop properly, she also needs enough copper and ammino acids for tissue development. Diane had an excellent suggestion of using a specific mare and foal feed or adding a supplement such as Mare plus to ensure she is getting all she needs. If you go the supplement route, then you do not have to switch her grain as some horses do not handle feed changes well (even gradually) and Safechoice is a fine feed for a broodmare. To get an accurate idea of her intake need, first calculate her weight. There are a few different formulas out there but this one seems to be the most accurate for minis in ny opinion, as I have had weight tapes off by as much as 30 pounds! If you have access to a scale that would be awesome, but that is not always an option. Her weight in pounds = (9.36× measurement of all the way around her girth in inches) +(5× her length chest to tail in inches) -348.5. Once you get an accurate weight you can figure out what 3% of that is and feed accordingly. I personally feed Purina omolene 300, the mare and foal grain. Safechoice is good too, many of my boarders feed it. For most of my broodmares, I increase their ration from 8 to 10 oz. each to 12 to 14 oz. each 2x day plus a flake of hay 3x day in the 8th month of pregnancy. We adjust this individually for each mare, but this is a rough idea. Two of mine are fatties so they get no grain, just supplement and hay. My mares live outside 24/7 when the weather permits and if it is too wet/icy/muddy for turnout, I lunge each one 10 minutes in the round pen every day. On the days that I have working students, they go for a 30min walk or drive around the corn field behind the barn. Your mare will definitely benefit from more time out, but I realize that is difficult when you board and when the weather doesn't cooperate. Do what you can and what works for you. Please keep everyone posted on her progress and share lots of photos, everyone loves photos. Best of luck to you both!


Amysue, thanks so much for the great information! I did google fescue images and looks like there might be some across the street from me where I have let her graze before so I will keep her off of that. When can they graze on that again? Not until the foal is weaned? My horse vet boards her horse at my barn and said there isn't any fescue grass hay so that is good! My biggest problem with turnout is that there is only one area with safe fencing for her and that is in use a lot when I get there. The other one is electric plus made for regular size horses and she can slip right under so not good either way there. The barn manager has a lot of pannels though and when the weather gets better I will ask if he can put up another temporary small turnout for her.

Yes, as the weather gets better she will have a lot more time out and about! Especially as it stays light later, I'm dying for Spring to come!! I will measure her and try to get an accurate weight for feedings. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## amysue (Feb 18, 2016)

If I understand correctly, all non pregnant horses can safely graze fescue all year, and pregnant mares can graze it until their third trimester. I believe it is a mold that produces toxins on the grass that causes so many reproductive issues. I believe that once she foals her and the foal could go out and graze again. I do not have a lot of fescue here, my husband mows the pastures to keep weeds down (which also keeps pasture from going to seed) so he overseeds it with timithy orchard grass in the fall.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes in the last three months I switch to a mare/foal feed and also alfalfa, gives plenty of protien also extra fat for the mare that she needs. Also at least plenty of room to walk around, a stall isn't really ideal so sounds like you are doing good on that. Giving fescue can potentially cause red bag deliveries, if you are not there more then likely the foal will not be able to get out of the placenta and dies, you'll know what a red bag looks like once it comes out but you can youtube it.


----------



## Jean_B (Feb 18, 2016)

Agree with Jamie (JMS Miniatures) - a stall all the time is counterproductive, exercise is important, and frankly, a little mud never hurt any horse that I know of as long as they have a dry place to go. Fescue looks something like quack grass, except both sides of the grass blade are slick and shiney, whereas quack has one rough side. It is the Tall Fescue you need to be careful of, whether it is in the pasture or your hay. There is an "endophyte free" variety, but without testing, you would never know what type you have. Just Google it and you will find all kinds of pictures.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 19, 2016)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Yes in the last three months I switch to a mare/foal feed and also alfalfa, gives plenty of protien also extra fat for the mare that she needs. Also at least plenty of room to walk around, a stall isn't really ideal so sounds like you are doing good on that. Giving fescue can potentially cause red bag deliveries, if you are not there more then likely the foal will not be able to get out of the placenta and dies, you'll know what a red bag looks like once it comes out but you can youtube it.


Yes, I have been watching a lot of deliveries on youtube and have seen the red bags. Thanks!


----------



##  (Feb 22, 2016)

So glad you asked to be moved back here! We are very excited for you, and would love pictures of the little "momma-to-be" and are here to answer any questions that you might have.

~~Diane


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 23, 2016)

A lot of people feed mare and foal to keep condition in but what if the mares already quite large? I don't really want more weight haha.


----------



##  (Feb 23, 2016)

Quite large how? It's all about nutrition in this last trimester, for baby and the growing little one. Do you mean the "wide load" large?? LOL~!


----------



## chandab (Feb 23, 2016)

Try a mare/foal supplement, provides important vitamins and minerals without excess calories.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 23, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So glad you asked to be moved back here! We are very excited for you, and would love pictures of the little "momma-to-be" and are here to answer any questions that you might have.
> 
> ~~Diane


Thanks Diane! I have photos on the other thread I started "maiden mare size"



Thanks so much for all the support!!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 23, 2016)

Folic acid necessary? I just looked up safe choice mare&foal and it doesn't say anything about having folic acid. I was researching mare/foal supplements and it's in most of those. thoughts?


----------



##  (Feb 23, 2016)

More important, is selenium. We don't know where you are located, but Selenium is VERY important for healthy babies!

Here's the selenium map. 



Since there is no Selenium in Florida, and I fed Purina Omolene 300 Mare/Foal Growth Feed -- which only had 0.60 PPM of Selenium, I always fed my last trimester mares a Purina supplement called Free Balance 12:12. It has a minimum of 35.00 PPM of Selenium.

One year I had a great number of foal losses, and the vet determined it was lack of Selenium in the mare's diet. Once I started using the Free Balance 12:12, I never had another loss from lack of selenium, and then just started using it on my remaining herd (non-pregnant horses) once a month, like I did the monthly Psyllium for sand treatment.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 24, 2016)

Diane,

I'm in Utah, but since she doesn't do a lot of grazing anyway, i guess the selenium level in soil is doesn't matter? That's very interesting. Can they actually get too much from that supplement? I guess it's safe since you have a ton of experience and knowledge! I will definitely get some. thanks!

Another question: She didn't feel much like walking yesterday so I just did a short walk. I'm sure just like people they have days where they feel good or not. So I think it's fine to do a little less exercise on these days and then do more when she feels good. Thoughts? And at what point to you just let them be because they are so uncomfortable? Is that a few weeks before delivery?


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, it is possible to get too much selenium. You would want to either know where your hay is grown or have it tested to know the selenium levels in it. If you live in a selenium deficient area or your hay comes from a selenium deficient area, it can be pretty hard to over do it.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 24, 2016)

oh, duh, I didn't think about the hay being grown in the soil! thanks!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 24, 2016)

No i mean shes a fat pig, was before and is still! I was hoping winter would slim her a bit but nope. She just seems to be intent on being huge


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2016)

No, some days if you have trouble with her, just shorten the walks. The key is she is gearing up to do a very hard job. So, she needs good exercise to keep her in tip top shape, and room to roll and move around. So, some people don't like exercise and some do.....but we all know exercise is good for us. So, for these mares, it's important to know that exercise is very important for her to keep her muscles strong and ready to do some extremely hard work.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 25, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> No, some days if you have trouble with her, just shorten the walks. The key is she is gearing up to do a very hard job. So, she needs good exercise to keep her in tip top shape, and room to roll and move around. So, some people don't like exercise and some do.....but we all know exercise is good for us. So, for these mares, it's important to know that exercise is very important for her to keep her muscles strong and ready to do some extremely hard work.


Good point! Plus the exercise is good for me too. She felt great today and we did a nice long walk, some jogging, and a few little jumps. She was happy.


----------

